# GoogleTV, available and shipping from Dish's website.



## Wilf (Oct 15, 2008)

What does it mean when Dish/GoogleTV is out of stock, and they are not taking orders either. Out of stock I can understand, but not taking orders? They need help from Amazon!

Wilf


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Wilf said:


> What does it mean when Dish/GoogleTV is out of stock, and they are not taking orders either. Out of stock I can understand, but not taking orders? They need help from Amazon!
> 
> Wilf


Given up on the Sling Extender, as it would be nice to have to go with a ViP922. GoogleTV is something that really does something I want and want NOW. May have pay full price for it soon as long as it does the ViP intergration part with my ViP722's.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

Wilf said:


> What does it mean when Dish/GoogleTV is out of stock, and they are not taking orders either. Out of stock I can understand, but not taking orders? They need help from Amazon!
> 
> Wilf


A CSR took my order this morning and told me it would ship in 3 to 5 business days. When I asked her why she could take an order when the Dish Store showed it out of stock she said maybe the web site isn't updated yet. I said it has been out of stock since the 28th. She had no explanation. Not that I expected her too. I hope it gets here by Monday. :lol:


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

It means that Google TV is a brand new product and that production is still very low volume at the moment. I imagine that they will be in short supply until after the holidays.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

BattleZone said:


> It means that Google TV is a brand new product and that production is still very low volume at the moment. I imagine that they will be in short supply until after the holidays.


That being the case I guess Amazon has better pull with Logitech than Dish. You can buy 1 on Amazon tonight and get it by Thursday. And again, I was told by the CSR who took my order this morning I should get it in 3 to 5 business days.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

If you want to spend the money:


----------



## jadebox (Dec 14, 2004)

I just ordered mine via the Dish web site.

-- Roger


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

jadebox said:


> I just ordered mine via the Dish web site.
> 
> -- Roger


Thanks for the heads up. Just ordered mine as well. Free shipping was actually a nice surprise. They do have it set so you can only order just one. Its all greyed out so you can't even try to order 2.

Thanks again for the heads up.

Time to change the name of this thread to. Google TV is now available online at Dishnetwork.com

Happy, Happy, Joy, Joy.

:hurah::jumpingja:jumpingja:hurah:


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Almost went into shock tonight when I was able to order my GoogleTV from Dish's website. With all the delays with Sling Extender and Sling Adapter, nice to see Dish is shipping GoogleTV, within a week or so of its actual release.

Happy, Happy, Joy, Joy

:hurah::jumpingja:icon_bb::icon_bb::joy::joy::lol:

:icon_da::icon_hroc:icon_hroc:goodjob::icon_da:


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

phrelin said:


> If you want to spend the money:
> 
> ​


My point was that Revue is readily available and it appears either Dish did not have them yet for whatever reason or Dish folks haven't been given the proper tools. And unless you have a 622/722/722K then Amazon, Best Buy, etc at full price will be your only option.

I'm glad to read the Revue is now available in the Dish store. I went there out of curiosity and I can no longer buy 1 because I have 1 on order.

The site still does not give me a shipping date although it does give me the order information. So, question for those ordering via Dish store this morning. Did you get any shipping information?


----------



## Wilf (Oct 15, 2008)

What a difference a day makes. I just ordered mine.

Wilf


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Wilf said:


> What a difference a day makes. I just ordered mine.


Google TV review, part 1: setup and online
http://voices.washingtonpost.com/fasterforward/2010/10/google_tv_review.html?referrer=emaillink

AND

Google TV review, part 2: connecting to cable
http://voices.washingtonpost.com/fa..._review_pt_2_connecti.html?referrer=emaillink


----------



## slickshoes (Sep 20, 2009)

I would seriously suggest going to Best Buy to do a test run first. I checked it out over the weekend and was completely underwhelmed. The whole interface is slow and clunky, and web browsing is pretty bad, scrolling speed and smoothness especially.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

SaltiDawg said:


> Google TV review, part 1: setup and online
> http://voices.washingtonpost.com/fasterforward/2010/10/google_tv_review.html?referrer=emaillink
> 
> AND
> ...


It's odd. The reviewer had a multitude of problems setting up his borrowed Revue and generally gave a negative review. However, readers say they don't understand why he had the problems. For them setup was easy, for example:


> Pretty tough review....My wife and I have had great luck with our Google TV using our FIOS cable.
> 
> We both sat through the demo video during setup and the keyboard controls are very simple. All of this of course assumes you already know how to use your cable remote.
> 
> ...


Makes one wonder if this release is another case of a beta situation.


----------



## jadebox (Dec 14, 2004)

Ordered late on 11/1. Shipped 11/2. Received 11/4!

-- Roger


----------



## Wilf (Oct 15, 2008)

phrelin said:


> Makes one wonder if this release is another case of a beta situation.


It probably is. But at my age, I didn't think I should wait until the next version. :hurah:

Setup was extremely easy with the 722 and wireless. Today I plan on getting Netfix working.

Wilf


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

Wilf said:


> It probably is. But at my age, I didn't think I should wait until the next version. :hurah:
> 
> Setup was extremely easy with the 722 and wireless. Today I plan on getting Netfix working.
> 
> Wilf


I agree with the age deal. :lol:

Earlier this week there was an update that is supposed to solve the frame rate issue. That was a response to a number of posts on the Harmony forums about that problem. Took Logitech less than a week to address the problem and put out the update.

The Netflix app is very rudimentary. It only accesses your Instant Queue. I have a bookmark for the Netflix site in the Chrome browser. That way I have full service Netflix. If all I want to do is watch a movie in the queue I use the app.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Expecting mine today. I didn't pay for express shipping. It will be interesting to compare the Netflix App, with new Netflix interface Xbox Live just came out with. Xbox live has done a lot of work recently, and its showing with streaming from Netflix.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

Update on my "full service" Netfilx comment. This old man was wrong again. You can't add to or watch movies in your Instant Queue in Chrome on the Revue. So, I found a way to do it from the comfort of my recliner. I use the NetQFree app on my EVO to place a movie in the Instant Queue. Then I use the Netflix app on the Revue to watch said movie. Maybe when the Revue can access the app market NetQFree or a similar app will be available.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

olguy said:


> Update on my "full service" Netfilx comment. ...


Earlier this week Xbox360 came out with their annual big Fall update. One of the new features is the ability to search the Netflix live holdings and add new items to your Instant queue or your DVD queue if not available. (EDIT it may not allow adding to the DVD queue but simply finding the DVD. )


----------



## Wilf (Oct 15, 2008)

olguy said:


> Update on my "full service" Netfilx comment. This old man was wrong again. You can't add to or watch movies in your Instant Queue in Chrome on the Revue. So, I found a way to do it from the comfort of my recliner. I use the NetQFree app on my EVO to place a movie in the Instant Queue. Then I use the Netflix app on the Revue to watch said movie. Maybe when the Revue can access the app market NetQFree or a similar app will be available.


Not an issue - my wife and I both watch TV with laptops open, so we can can browse the Netflix site regardless of what we are watching on the TV.

I would like to see an app for Firefox that would replace the logitech keyboard (which they apparently offer for Android phones).


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

Wilf said:


> Not an issue - my wife and I both watch TV with laptops open, so we can can browse the Netflix site regardless of what we are watching on the TV.
> 
> I would like to see an app for Firefox that would replace the logitech keyboard (which they apparently offer for Android phones).


There is also an iPhone app. I haven't tried it yet on my iPod Touch. I have not been to successful with the Android app finding the Revue. The router is upstairs just above where my recliner is and my phone finds the router with no problems and I get 15+ mbps on the Revue using wireless so I don't know. I do use my Dish or Harmony 700 when watching TV so it's no biggie.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

I now have the Android app working on my EVO and the iPod Touch app is working also. All it took was for me to visit the Harmony Revue forum and read where others had to use CTRL+ALT+DLT to reset the Revue. Did that and both apps found the Revue as soon as I started them up.

I prefer the Android app to the iPod.The touchscreen keyboard on my EVO has all the keys that are on the Revue keyboard but some are missing on the iPod.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

I can see where this would be beneficial to browse the internet for those people that keep getting viruses form where they browse on the internet.

As careful and paranoid about viruses as I am. I've hit malicious sites when searching for things through Google. I know better than to click on the "Free" Antivirus and Malware scan. However I get computers for repair here at work every week for virus removal where they did click on them and installed the Trojan and a slew of viruses. Otr opened a attachment in email.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

TBoneit, I am well aware of the dangers that lurk in the shadows of the internet and email. I've been using it for 15 years. And so far, knock on wood, no bad stuff has happened. But I know of folks that have been doing it almost that long and it seems every now and again they fall for some trap and then cry for help.

I don't plan on using the Revue for heavy internet traffic. It's set up on a big screen. The few times I've been to forums I trust and Gmail it's actually kind of klunky and slow.

And the Revue is as susceptible to virii as any computer I'm sure. I don't know for sure but I don't think Android is virus proof. And that's why I have A/V on my Android phone.


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

I just realized they are charging $4 "DVR Integration" fee for this.  What happens if you don't pay it? I guess that's why they can sell it so cheap, I think that's pretty lame though. Kind of like that "DVR Service Fee", they don't do anything and get paid every month for it... just because you paid a little less for the box up front.


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

olguy said:


> Update on my "full service" Netfilx comment. This old man was wrong again. You can't add to or watch movies in your Instant Queue in Chrome on the Revue. So, I found a way to do it from the comfort of my recliner. I use the NetQFree app on my EVO to place a movie in the Instant Queue. Then I use the Netflix app on the Revue to watch said movie. Maybe when the Revue can access the app market NetQFree or a similar app will be available.


Yes you can add movies to your instant queue with Chrome. I do it all the time. You just can't play them in Chrome. You have to use the Netflix app to play them. To add to your queue, just goto the Netflix website, log in and use the mouse to mouse over the play icon and it will bring up the option to add it to your queue.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Chuck W said:


> ... To add to your queue, just goto the Netflix website, log in and use the mouse to mouse over the play icon and it will bring up the option to add it to your queue.


*OR*, as of last week, just use your *Xbox360* to view or to add to your Instant Queue.


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

SaltiDawg said:


> *OR*, as of last week, just use your *Xbox360* to view or to add to your Instant Queue.


Not if I don't have an XBox360


----------



## jadebox (Dec 14, 2004)

Chuck W said:


> Yes you can add movies to your instant queue with Chrome. I do it all the time. You just can't play them in Chrome. You have to use the Netflix app to play them. To add to your queue, just go to the Netflix website, log in and use the mouse to mouse over the play icon and it will bring up the option to add it to your queue.


Just to avoid any confusion ... you are referring to adding videos to the Netflix Instant Queue so they can be played by the Netflix app, not adding them to the Google TV Queue on the Home page.

I suspect that, in the future, you'll be able to add Netflix videos to the Google TV Queue and play them from there.

Google TV has the potential to unify all the various sources of audio and video. For example, the search utility should include Netflix titles in the results (if you've configured it to do so) and give you the option of adding any matches to the GTV Queue. Of course, it should work the same way with other video sources, too.

I'm pretty sure this is what Google plans, but it's not quite there yet.

-- Roger


----------



## jadebox (Dec 14, 2004)

CoolGui said:


> I just realized they are charging $4 "DVR Integration" fee for this. What happens if you don't pay it? I guess that's why they can sell it so cheap, I think that's pretty lame though. Kind of like that "DVR Service Fee", they don't do anything and get paid every month for it... just because you paid a little less for the box up front.


At $4 a month, it'll take 30 months before you've paid the full price of the Revue. By that time, Google TV will probably be built into the next DVR you get. So, you can think of it as an interest-free loan.

BTW, my 622 DVR actually seems to be a bit more responsive when controlled by the Revue's remote rather than using a Dish remote. The cursor responds a bit quicker. I also like how the Revue provides an internet connection to the DVR. I didn't have a 'net connection near the 622 so it's nice that it piggybacks on the Revue's wireless connection.

I like the Revue's keyboard remote. It's large enough that you can actually type on it, but small enough to sit on the arm of your chair. There isn't an obvious match for some of the Dish remote's keys, so I'm not going to stop using the Dish remote, but the keyboard works well. The biggest drawback is that it's easy to accidently hit a key which sometimes changes the channel or whatever when you don't expect it.

I think the functionality of Google TV is just interesting right now - it's not a DVR-like life-changing experience. 

The browser is useful and it's nice to see a web page displayed as you'd expect rather than like the old WebTV browser did it.

I think it's the promise of the the device that intrigues me more than what it can do today. As I mentioned in my last message, integrating media from multiple sources will be really cool. And I look forward to what people come up with in the way of Apps for it.

But, Google is definitely going to have to improve the user interface to support more items listed in the queue and additional installed apps. Right now the "Queue" is slow to display on my Revue because it's including the hundreds of programs in my DVR and external hard drive. It needs to display much quicker and include ways to sort and search within the Queue.

The way Dish's remote DVR programming works on the web might provide a good example. I like the way you can create custom categories/filters and quickly search within a selected category.

-- Roger


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

jadebox said:


> Just to avoid any confusion ... you are referring to adding videos to the Netflix Instant Queue so they can be played by the Netflix app, not adding them to the Google TV Queue on the Home page.
> 
> I suspect that, in the future, you'll be able to add Netflix videos to the Google TV Queue and play them from there.
> 
> ...


Yes, that is what I meant. What I did was add a bookmark to the Netflix website(which keeps me logged in so I don't have to relog) to the Google Home screen's Bookmark section in Google and placed it right next to the Netflix app bookmark that was already there. Granted it's not seemless, but it gets the job done.

I did read not that long ago that Google is working on adding a better Netflix interface, but gave no timeline.

It also sounds like they(Google) are close to an agreement with Hulu to provide Hulu+. Again tho, no timeline was given.

For reference, I have the Sony blu-ray player with Google TV built in, not the Logitech Revue.


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

jadebox said:


> At $4 a month, it'll take 30 months before you've paid the full price of the Revue. By that time, Google TV will probably be built into the next DVR you get. So, you can think of it as an interest-free loan.....


Yeah, I guess that's one way to look at it. Since I'm switching on Thursday I didn't want to risk not being able to use it without dish service. I did consider the Sony Google TV when I bought my new bedroom HD set, but the premium was about the same as an xbox 360, honestly I prefer that over having a google tv back there.


----------



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

I can see I need to stop by a Best Buy and check this out. I might be a hard sell on this, though. I already surf the web with a TV/PC monitor that allows me to watch 722k content in the PIP. My boys have a Wii that is connected to the web. I bought a wireless keyboard so they could surf with Opera, but it never seems to get used that way.

Of course, since Android apps are being discussed, I can also make a comparison to smartphones. I bought a used Garminfone (Android) several month ago. I had data on it for a while, but quit the data plan. Since the Garminfone has GPS that works completely independent of a data plan and I use the Slacker Radio app for entertainment, I find that none of the Android apps are so compelling that I need a data plan. Oh, don't get me wrong, they are neat. I do like to use then through the home wifi connection occasionally. But since I have a laptop with a wireless aircard in the car with me during work, I find that I really don't need data on the phone. And when I am not working, I want the phone for, well, a phone, GPS, and audio entertainment. Anyway, back to Google TV, I will have to see if there are any compelling features for me. I love TV and I love the internet, but I will have to see if Google TV is a "must have" for me. 

I might be tempted to get it at a non-subsidized price so that I don't have the recurring $4 monthly fee. There may be a room or two in my house where it would be nice to have a TV that could also surf the web, so I will have some comparisons to make. Maybe just a simple internet connected TV would make more sense for me.


----------



## jadebox (Dec 14, 2004)

Jim148 said:


> I love TV and I love the internet, but I will have to see if Google TV is a "must have" for me.


I don't think it's a "must have" for anyone right. But, it has the potential to be a "life changing" thing like DVRs are.

If you're happy with what you have, you don't really need a Revue. By the time Google TV really starts to live up to its potential, it'll probably be built into your next TV or DVR.

Personally, I bought it as a toy and because I'd like to try developing Apps for it.

-- Roger


----------



## 34Ford (Jul 3, 2004)

So you can get the Revue thru Dish now for $180, but $4 per month.

Whats the $4 a month get you that the $300 outright dont?

I thought the Revue had Dish dvr's integrated anyway.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

34Ford said:


> So you can get the Revue thru Dish now for $180, but $4 per month.
> 
> Whats the $4 a month get you that the $300 outright dont?
> 
> I thought the Revue had Dish dvr's integrated anyway.


The $4/mo is the integration fee. And the Revue will only integrate with 622/722/722K currently. The Revue will work with several other Dish receivers but it will not search the DVR for content and a couple of other things. I have mine connected to a 922 and it works great. The keyboard/remote for the Revue controls the 922 and my Onkyo. And my Harmony 700 works with the Revue. And my Android phone with the Harmony app controls the Revue which controls the TV and A/V. But if I want to know what I have recorded I have to do it the old fashioned way by pressing the DVR button.


----------



## 34Ford (Jul 3, 2004)

I have a 622. I thought the $300 Revue works with this dvr.

I think the word integration has me confused.


----------



## jadebox (Dec 14, 2004)

olguy said:


> Update on my "full service" Netfilx comment. This old man was wrong again. You can't add to or watch movies in your Instant Queue in Chrome on the Revue.


You can't view a program, but I'm sure I added a title or two to the instant queue through the Chrome browser and the Revue. I'll double-check when I get home, but, as I recall, it worked just like with the browser on my PC.

BTW ... I ran into a bug with the Dish DVR integration last night. I selected a program from the Queue (Google TV's Queue) that was recording at the time on my DVR. It started to play from the beginning. But, when I skipped forward and caught up with the live recording, instead of displaying "Live" on the screen and continuing to play the program, it dumped me to the menu where you select "Start Over", "View", "Delete", etc.

-- Roger


----------



## jadebox (Dec 14, 2004)

34Ford said:


> I have a 622. I thought the $300 Revue works with this dvr.
> 
> I think the word integration has me confused.


If you connect your 622 to the Revue using an ethernet cable, it has better integration with the DVR than is available without that connection. Google TV is able to search recordings on the DVR (and external hard drive) and control the DVR through the ethernet connection.

If you don't connect the 622 to the Revue through the ethernet cable, the Revue should still be able to control the DVR through the infrared "blaster" (I haven't tried it, though). But, Google TV won't know what programming is on the DVR.

When you connect up the 622 through the ethernet connection, it asks you to agree to a bunch of stuff - including the $4 a month "integration fee."

-- Roger


----------



## 34Ford (Jul 3, 2004)

jadebox said:


> When you connect up the 622 through the ethernet connection, it asks you to agree to a bunch of stuff - including the $4 a month "integration fee."
> 
> -- Roger


Oh so even if I go to Best Buy and pay $300 for one its gonna ask me to pay the $4 a month once I connect the ethernet?


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

jadebox said:


> You can't view a program, but I'm sure I added a title or two to the instant queue through the Chrome browser and the Revue. I'll double-check when I get home, but, as I recall, it worked just like with the browser on my PC.-- Roger


Yes, you can add one to your instant que. Looks like I was wrong on that too. Oh well, when you're old as mud you can blame it on your age


----------



## jadebox (Dec 14, 2004)

34Ford said:


> Oh so even if I go to Best Buy and pay $300 for one its gonna ask me to pay the $4 a month once I connect the ethernet?


I suspect so, but don't know for certain. You may want to call Dish to get an official answer.

The FAQ makes it sound like you will be subject to the fee for any Google TV device you hook to a compatible DISH DVR:



> Q: What DISH Network receivers do I need to get the enhanced Google TV experience?
> 
> A: The ViP(R) 622, 722, and 722k HD DuoDVRs provide DVR integration with Google TV.
> 
> ...


-- Roger


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

Considering that every major network has now blocked Google TV, depending on when and If, Google ever resolves this, I would consider this a major impediment to the growth of this overpriced product, Even at Dish's lower price..


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

jadebox said:


> I suspect so, but don't know for certain. You may want to call Dish to get an official answer.
> 
> The FAQ makes it sound like you will be subject to the fee for any Google TV device you hook to a compatible DISH DVR:
> 
> -- Roger


I may be wrong again :lol: but I think you are charged the $4 for a Revue purchased somewhere other than Dish only if you choose to integrate it. And as far as I can tell integration only adds the ability for Revue to search Dish VOD and your recordings. No real big whoop to me. I'm happy with it on my 922 without the integration.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

normang said:


> Considering that every major network has now blocked Google TV, depending on when and If, Google ever resolves this, I would consider this a major impediment to the growth of this overpriced product, Even at Dish's lower price..


Only on the rare occasion I miss an episode do I ever watch one of the Network programs on line. I certainly did not get a Revue with that in mind because with PlayOn and my 922 I can still stream CBS and NBC because it comes through my desktop. And when the Revue is opened up to the Android App Market....


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

Filmon.com is free......all LA networks, plus others.......works well on my Mac.


----------



## 34Ford (Jul 3, 2004)

So how do you guys like yours? I saw one 2 weeks ago at BB but the salesman didn't really know how to work it.

I did manage to get on the net with it. How does the picture quality look on a 61 inch?


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

34Ford said:


> So how do you guys like yours? I saw one 2 weeks ago at BB but the salesman didn't really know how to work it.
> 
> I did manage to get on the net with it. How does the picture quality look on a 61 inch?


I am really enjoying mine. It feeds an 82" Mitsubishi DLP and from 15 feet away with 73 year old eyes that have had cataract surgery it looks as good as the 922 connected directly to the TV. But again, 73 year old eyes 

I watched a Netflix HD movie yesterday and it was as good as HBO. In my opinion anyway.


----------



## 34Ford (Jul 3, 2004)

Sounds good. I wonder if I log into my Dish account if I can put the cost of one on our monthly bill?

EDIT: Credit card only on their site.


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

34Ford said:


> Sounds good. I wonder if I log into my Dish account if I can put the cost of one on our monthly bill?
> 
> EDIT: Credit card only on their site.


u cannot


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

olguy said:


> Only on the rare occasion I miss an episode do I ever watch one of the Network programs on line. I certainly did not get a Revue with that in mind because with PlayOn and my 922 I can still stream CBS and NBC because it comes through my desktop. And when the Revue is opened up to the Android App Market....


FYI, Playon has a Google TV specific portal. gtv.playon.tv

So if you have playon, you can use it with Google TV.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Really enjoying the GoogleTV, myself. Would give the Logitech a 7 out of 10 right now though. It does exactly what it supposed to do. ONLY real issues are the blocking from some of the sites, and some off the App's, Netflix right off the bat, need to mature some. Xboxlive is doing a much better job with Netflix right now, but hoping that Android apps, and how fast things can be developed, App's like Netflix will develop quickly. The keyboard is a AWESOME feature.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

The Netflix app appears to be the same one used by Panasonic on my 3D Blu-ray player. And it does need work.
As mentioned in another post somewhere I have a bookmark for Netflix in the Chrome browser and use it occasionally to add an Instant Play to my queue. Then use the Netflix app to watch the movie.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

olguy said:
 

> The Netflix app appears to be the same one used by Panasonic on my 3D Blu-ray player. And it does need work.
> As mentioned in another post somewhere I have a bookmark for Netflix in the Chrome browser and use it occasionally to add an Instant Play to my queue. Then use the Netflix app to watch the movie.


Hey olguy,

Get yourself a Xbox 360 and you'll be able to do all that Netflix stuff, including searching and adding stuff to your queue. If we can find a good submarine game, we can play with or against each other on-line. :lol:

EDIT: There are no decent submarine games out there for the Xbox360... back to the bathtub toys.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

SaltiDawg said:


> Hey olguy,
> 
> Get yourself a Xbox 360 and you'll be able to do all that Netflix stuff, including searching and adding stuff to your queue. If we can find a good submarine game, we can play with or against each other on-line.
> 
> EDIT: There are no decent submarine games out there for the Xbox360... back to the bathtub toys.


The only way I would enjoy a submarine game is if it had sound effects. You know, the sound of 2 mains lighting off and running flank. I have an mp3 of 2 mains being started and running for about 30 minutes. It was made on SILVERSIDES a few years ago. I can get it up to 110 - 115 dB. I've read the engine rooms were >125 - 130. It rattles the windows around here:lol:


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

so before i place my order for google TV i need to know from u guys that already have it
is it worth getting?
why?
why not?
features?


thanks


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

olguy said:


> The only way I would enjoy a submarine game is if it had sound effects. ...


My Eudora E-mail software sounds the Diving Alarm (loudly) when I receive new mail.


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

I ordered mine from the dish site Thursday at 6:30 PM EST. It was waiting for me when I got home from work Friday. Installation is a snap. It's possibly the easiest install I've ever had. Hook it up, turn it on, follow the on-screen directions, and it just works.

Pros - small, easy to hook up, crystal-clear video. I'm running it in 1080p feeding my 60" Pio plasma and it looks great. Web pages render very nicely. It's kind of addicting to be able to just pop up the browser (Chrome) with tv in a pip window, surf a bit, go back to full-screen tv. You can do a search without bringing up the browser while you're watching tv and it will find anything and everything related, be it audio, video, text, whatever. You can even search for a channel or station name and bingo, there you are. It seamlessly searches across your dvr, dish channels, the web, etc. It comes with Netflix and Pandora integration. All in all, it's great fun.

Cons - some things aren't quite so intuitive, such as how to navigate some of the dvr menus without the Dish remote. For example, I found out only by trial-and-error that the esc key closes the epg or dish menus. There's a lack of apps, but that will probably change fairly quickly. One really annoying thing for me is that the pos Logitch media player app will only play mp3 and mp4 content, and only from a dlna server. It won't even talk to Logitech's own SqueezeCenter, nor will it play flac-encoded music, which almost all of mine is. It also seems to hang on bootup about 50% of the time. But, since it's an always-on appliance, that's not a big deal. No crashes so far.

So, if you feel like dropping $180 or so (I sprung for expedited shipping, which is next-day air) to see what convergence is all about, it's worth it. Life-changing? No, at least not yet. Way cool? Yes.


----------



## plasmacat (Mar 14, 2007)

What if you buy it from Dish but don't hook it up to a Dish dvr - do you still pay the $4 "integration" fee? Can you even do this?


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

I don't remember having the option to not pay the $4/month. You buy it through Dish, they add the fee. The 30 day return is nice if you want to try it out but aren't sure if you want it. No free shipping, though.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

So you pay that $4 forever as long as you are a Dish subscriber?


----------



## 34Ford (Jul 3, 2004)

HobbyTalk said:


> So you pay that $4 forever as long as you are a Dish subscriber?


Good question. Surely if you called them and said you sold it and dont need the dvr intergration feature any more they would take your word for it.

Could be a way to get it for the $180 if you didn't want that feature.



plasmacat said:


> What if you buy it from Dish but don't hook it up to a Dish dvr - do you still pay the $4 "integration" fee? Can you even do this?


When I went and logged on to their site they automatically add the $4 per month if you buy it there.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

34Ford said:


> Good question. Surely if you called them and said you sold it and dont need the dvr intergration feature any more they would take your word for it.
> 
> Could be a way to get it for the $180 if you didn't want that feature.
> 
> When I went and logged on to their site they automatically add the $4 per month if you buy it there.


Just ordered a GoogleTV for my parents, and I just noticed that even before you receive the Device, Dish has already put on the $4 a month charge. Now I do know the GoogleTV will arrive quickly, does irritate me though they start the $4 charge the moment you order it. What happens if you order one, for the family as a Xmas present, and didn't plan on opening it until Xmas morning, $4 isn't a lot of money, but that's still $4 your paying for something your not using yet. Its just a little tacky. Still enjoying mine though, and looking forward to some the newer apps, and how they will update the apps.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 15, 2008)

In fairness to Dish, they state that the integration fee will be posted when you purchase, and 2nd day shipping is included. And, it is significantly cheaper than buying from Amazon.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Wilf said:


> ... it is significantly cheaper than buying from Amazon.


Not if you keep it activated for more than 30 months... :nono2:


----------



## 34Ford (Jul 3, 2004)

According to Google News Logitech has stopped the production of the Revue till updates are available.

http://news.google.com/news/more?pz=1&cf=all&topic=t&ncl=dTasPRIhFDAbGLMQID_vRzj-BJbTM


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

The device keeps getting labeled as complicated, worst device of the year, blocked by all the networks with no end in sight, overpriced, does not sound like a worthwhile investment to me.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

Google TV requested the makers of all Google TV devices to hold up.


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

34Ford said:


> According to Google News Logitech has stopped the production of the Revue till updates are available.
> 
> http://news.google.com/news/more?pz=1&cf=all&topic=t&ncl=dTasPRIhFDAbGLMQID_vRzj-BJbTM


I actually view this as a good thing. It means Google is taking the issues seriously and not ignoring things.

The recent update has updated the Netflix app to be just like the PS3 version. You can search and all those good thing. It "looks" like you can stream 5.1 from Netflix as well, but I haven't tried it, but I do see the labeling for it.

They just need to work on something with the networks. As I said in another thread, the networks need to realize that it's not just GTV, it's Boxee and I'm sure many others to come.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

olguy said:
 

> Google TV requested the makers of all Google TV devices to hold up.


This sounds like a problem, some have said Google has just suspended manufacturing for tweaking, software issues, etc....going to make it better.
This wreaks of trouble, I can't think of any company in recent history that suspended manufacturing of anything do to a tweaking issue..with the exception of food processors......Toyota kept making and selling cars.......No...look for some kind of alliance to develop between AppleTV and GoogleTV, just a hunch. Apple has had a TV device for some time now...with relative success. Apple does not have or back losers..... Google would be wise to get in their bed while they can....
Another point is Job's network connections are better, there has been trouble in negotiating deals with the heavy hitters in LA and New York according to PC mag and others....this could be the real issue.
I guess the story is, the internet based TV stuff is still finding it's way, for me this is not the time to by into a pricey new device...that could go the way of "laserdisc", beta and others......AppleTV...99 bucks....
I must disclose I have Apple stock and would benefit, hopefully.... by such a deal.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

356B said:


> This sounds like a problem, some have said Google has just suspended manufacturing for tweaking, software issues, etc....going to make it better.
> This wreaks of trouble, I can't think of any company in recent history that suspended manufacturing of anything do to a tweaking issue..with the exception of food processors......Toyota kept making and selling cars.......No...look for some kind of alliance to develop between AppleTV and GoogleTV, just a hunch. Apple has had a TV device for some time now...with relative success. Apple does not have or back losers..... Google would be wise to get in their bed while they can....
> Another point is Job's network connections are better, there has been trouble in negotiating deals with the heavy hitters in LA and New York according to PC mag and others....this could be the real issue.
> I guess the story is, the internet based TV stuff is still finding it's way, for me is not the time to by into a pricey new device...it could go the way of "laserdisc", beta and others......AppleTV...99 bucks....
> I must disclose I have Apple stock and would benefit, hopefully.... by such a deal.


Don't forget that Mr. Mircrosoft has Apple stock as well, as Mr Jobs needed bailing out. Iphone and was a huge success, Ipad not that big of a success, and before you know it Apples luster will lose some more. Apple has good products but always makes it to expensive and anti user down the road as they think the Apple way is the only way, and no room for anything indivdual. As for a recent example of stopping a product for tweaking or revamping just look at the windows based phones. 1st generation wasn't selling and wasn't as user friendly as it should be. 2nd generation is putting a big dent in both andriod and iphone sales. Looking forward to whatever tweaks they come out with and better apps, as the apps needed help on the GoogleTV. Granted so does the remote. I love the keyboard, its way to useful. I wouldn't mind using it as the main remote, but no PiP for dual tuners, the PiP is for one tuner and the google device no channel recall are just the begining of some features I would like to have on the keyboard remote.

Netflix update has been nice but the Xbox360 app is still better, by a country mile. Pandora is something I am finding USELESS, and more real apps are needed.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

You're factually correct about Apple.......LOL.. sort of......was 97 when Gates lurked behind Jobs at Apple's annual. Jobs dropped the suit over Explore and agreed to support Office, Gates gave 150 mil and got no voting stock. Jobs was hardly back in the driver seat also... This was all before iPod and iPhone....iMac was barely out...LOL...I think.....? Sorry you have issue with Apple, many do, I don't.....Hell everyone knows Microsoft makes the most user friendly, stable OS in the world.......
I'm glad you like the Revue, flaws and all........


----------



## bhinegardn (Dec 26, 2010)

it's just another junk fee that Dish adds to your bill like the cell phone company. it's the same reason I will not buy the Reveue, as I don't plan on paying a monthy fee that allows the two boxes to talk to each other. it's much like the $30 fee Dish charges to activate an external hard drive. No justification for the fee, just another junk fee.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

bhinegardn said:


> it's just another junk fee that Dish adds to your bill like the cell phone company. it's the same reason I will not buy the Reveue, as I don't plan on paying a monthy fee that allows the two boxes to talk to each other. it's much like the $30 fee Dish charges to activate an external hard drive. No justification for the fee, just another junk fee.


Great first post. lol Welcome to the forum where many folks offer helpful replies. :sure:


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

According to an entry on the Logitch blog all is well. And Logitech is going to be at CES demoing the Revue and GoogleTV in spite of some articles saying otherwise.

All is Well


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

olguy said:


> According to an entry on the Logitch blog all is well. And Logitech is going to be at CES demoing the Revue and GoogleTV in spite of some articles saying otherwise.
> 
> All is Well


And the "Extender" is "coming soon"....LOL :alterhase sorry, someone said here today... many things are said.....some are true, some are not.....personally "I believe everything....but have great doubt"......:scratch: it's a... my Zen thing......:icon_da:

:icon_band


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

356B said:


> And the "Extender" is "coming soon".


I have to give the benefit of the doubt to Logitech. After all, they delivered the Revue on schedule, unlike Dish and the 922.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

olguy said:


> I have to give the benefit of the doubt to Logitech. After all, they delivered the Revue on schedule, unlike Dish and the 922.


I got a email ad from Amazon this AM introducing Logitech Revue with Google TV........seems they have some.......for sale......


----------



## 34Ford (Jul 3, 2004)

Well the Revue has been rooted. So now they have access to its file system.

http://gtvhacker.com/index.php/Steps_to_get_root

http://www.youtube.com/user/gtvhacker


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

I just read manufactures of Google TV devices have been pulled them from CES in Vegas.......!pepsi! to complicated and buggy for the masses.......:icon_stup

http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2011/01/08/BUS61H5S7P.DTL&tsp=1

:icon_band


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

Yes, there apparently were some who did not take their GoogleTv stuff to CES. But this article posted 3 hours ago on ZDNet leads me to believe that GoogleTV is not quite dead just yet.

Samsung to Sell Blu-ray Player and Companion Box That Support GoogleTV



> Fears of Google TV's demise were a little hasty, though it certainly hasn't cemented the marriage of the Internet and HDTV as a perfect union in its first iteration. But the platform has earned a couple of wins at CES, with first Vizio and now Samsung agreeing to create hardware with Google TV baked in.


Just do a Google search for GoogleTV CES and several interesting articles about GoogleTV boxes and applications will come up.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 15, 2008)

356B said:


> I just read manufactures of Google TV devices have been pulled them from CES in Vegas.......!pepsi! to complicated and buggy for the masses.......:icon_stup


Having used Google TV for a couple of months now, it is not buggy. It works rather well for what it does. Learning curve is perhaps a bit more than some can deal with, but it works well. My wife and I are now devoted Netflix fans because of Google TV. Pay TV without the ads - like it should be.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Wilf said:


> Having used Google TV for a couple of months now, it is not buggy. It works rather well for what it does. Learning curve is perhaps a bit more than some can deal with, but it works well. My wife and I are now devoted Netflix fans because of Google TV. Pay TV without the ads - like it should be.


I wouldn't say the Google TV device is buggy either. I hate Pandora, but thats Pandora's fault. Device works like its supposed to, noticing more and more TV commercials for it. Would like to see some of the Video sites stop with the crazy popup's that seem to confuse the built in broweser, and better support for places like hulu and others. LOVE the keyboard and wish I could use it as a fulltime Remote, but noway to switch between the DVR tuners or use the PiP feature.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

olguy said:


> Samsung to Sell Blu-ray Player and Companion Box That Support GoogleTV


I'm glad to see Samsung getting into the mix........:alterhase I own their 46C8000 LED-3D and the accompanying Blu-Ray......which by the way works great. The 3D when properly adjusted, Blur and Judder, works very well also......!pepsi! oops......off topic.....:new_Eyecr

:icon_band


----------

